# I thought this was ibs but could it be an ovarian cyst?



## relly23 (Jul 8, 2009)

i am a 16 year old female and back in may just before school got out i got a real bad cramp in my stomach one night and i began having diarrhea and after that passed i was alright until two weeks later and than my symptoms return minus the really watery diarrhea but i had acid reflux not knowing what it was at the time...my symptoms were-trouble flatulating-bloated-gassy-different bowels (mucusy and stuff)and i thought i just had ibs. but than one week in june i began experiencing nausea and it kind of stopped me from eating but i never threw up and i thought it was the acid reflux. it never occured to me that it could be a problem with my ovary until i started having to urinate a lot and i would get a dull ache on the bottom of my right stomach and it wasn't an everyday thing so i never payed it any attention. i'm going to the doctor next week. can anybody with an ovary cyst help me? i'm also passing brown discharge two weeks before my period.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probably worth getting checked but unfortunately a lot of symptoms of ovarian problems are pretty vague and belong to a lot of disorders.Typically the bloating for ovarian problems tends to be more severe and tends to get bad then stay bad. Bloating for IBS is more likely to come and go.But like I said you seem to have enough new stuff going on all at once that it is worth seeing the doctor about.


----------



## mztummy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have IBS with alternating D/C and also happen to suffer from ovarian cysts. My first cysts started when I was 15 and were so bad that I would collapse from the pain. These usually show up before my period (1-2 weeks) and then to deal with cramps on top of it was never fun. I would go through bouts of diarrhea and nausea but I could usually tell when the cyst was about to burst as I would run a temp for about 24-hours. There would be the spotting/discharge for some and not all of them. At some points I would have a cyst every month and then be fine for 3-6 months. In college it continued to be a problem and was impacting my studies, so after an ultrasound to see the number of cysts I went on low ogestrel birth control pill to try and control the cysts. For about 8 years that managed to reduce them to about once a year. In the past year they were reoccurring more often so we switched me to taking the low ogestrel without the placebo pills for three packs straight and then have my period. Since that I haven't had a cyst so I am hoping this will help.I would definitely recommend talking with your physician about this. Keep track of the the area of the pain and range in a diary. I was told to basically draw a circle on the area of the abdomen and rate the pain on a scale of 1-5. Then I needed to keep track of other symptoms and my temp. This helped to get me on the right treatment plan. I hope they can figure out what is causing you problems. I wish you luck since it is definitely no fun.


----------



## Rosalie222 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi relly23, I was just wondering what happened with the results and findings? Was is just IBS or something? I would really appreciate a reply as I have the same symptoms as you. Thanks, hope you are well.


relly23 said:


> i am a 16 year old female and back in may just before school got out i got a real bad cramp in my stomach one night and i began having diarrhea and after that passed i was alright until two weeks later and than my symptoms return minus the really watery diarrhea but i had acid reflux not knowing what it was at the time...my symptoms were-trouble flatulating-bloated-gassy-different bowels (mucusy and stuff)and i thought i just had ibs. but than one week in june i began experiencing nausea and it kind of stopped me from eating but i never threw up and i thought it was the acid reflux. it never occured to me that it could be a problem with my ovary until i started having to urinate a lot and i would get a dull ache on the bottom of my right stomach and it wasn't an everyday thing so i never payed it any attention. i'm going to the doctor next week. can anybody with an ovary cyst help me? i'm also passing brown discharge two weeks before my period.


----------

